# Looking at getting rid of 870 for a Benelli



## Asian Archer (Sep 15, 2003)

Hey all looking at getting rid of my 870 and going with a Benelli or a Stoeger. Anybody have one of these set ups and how are they working for you??? thanks
Brian


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

I have a Benelli SBE and its the best (and favorite) gun that I own hands down....Mack


----------



## Day Late (Aug 12, 2003)

You might want to wait to check this one out.

http://www.benelliusa.com/vinci/vinci_portal.php


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

I have a Benelli Nova and a comp-N-choke tube and I love it. Patterns well at 70 yds! (no I do not intend to throw shot 70 yds at a tom) but it says something about the pattern ability with this combo. 

Ganzer


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

I have a Super Nova in camo with a Carlson .665 choke tube, great set-up, imo.


----------



## Asian Archer (Sep 15, 2003)

Hey guys thanks for the info. Any kills to go along with the recommendations


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

My furthest kill was only about 35 yds but it sure hammered him hard they other two with that set up are not as impressive cause one was 22 yds and one was about 5 feet:yikes: Darn near took his head clean off. The Nova is an excellent choice for turkeys. Its an affordable turkey gun that will perform with the right choke installed in it. 

Ganzer


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

MERGANZER said:


> I have a Benelli Nova and a comp-N-choke tube and I love it. Patterns well at 70 yds! (no I do not intend to throw shot 70 yds at a tom) but it says something about the pattern ability with this combo.
> 
> Ganzer


Same setup - love it.


----------



## CMRM (Jul 31, 2006)

I've got a 12ga nova pump, and use a Jellyhead choke. Works well for me, the only thing I don't like is the forearm handle rattles around a bit. But it shoots good patterns, and it was free. I've bagged 2 turkeys with it.


----------



## Brandon7 (Jun 2, 2006)

Never heard of getting rid of a 870, why? Keep it and get your additional gun. Always a good idea to have a 870 around!


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a stoeger 2000 ...I 'm thinking of getting a 870 or benelli.

want to buy it? shoots low and to the left.


----------



## fowlattitude (Nov 19, 2008)

michhutr said:


> I have a stoeger 2000 ...I 'm thinking of getting a 870 or benelli.
> 
> want to buy it? shoots low and to the left.


Good back up gun to let one of your buddies borrow!


----------



## fowlattitude (Nov 19, 2008)

I would keep the 870. Excellent all around gun. Course I never sell any guns!

I have a nova, SBE, and M1 and all kill turkeys among other things. Gotta love the SBE but I think my favorite is the M1. Awesome weapon!


----------



## CCRanger (Sep 1, 2008)

I picked up a Stoeger P350 last summer for $250 NIB from Gander Mnt. Actually, my buddy and I both picked one up at the same time as they were on sale. Its a great gun! I could not tell you how many rounds we put through them both trap shooting before waterfowl season, and of course all the shooting we did during season. Both guns worked great. Not to mention they come with 4 choke tubes, one of them being the extra-full for turkey hunting. Its the gun I plan on taking out into the woods this spring!


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

michhutr said:


> I have a stoeger 2000 ...I 'm thinking of getting a 870 or benelli.
> 
> want to buy it? shoots low and to the left.


My friend had the same problem with his Stoeger 2000 .Bud


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

with this set up ole tom at 50 yards ended up on my platter.
i just saw a sbe ll at gander mountain (novi) for 899.00 used right handed 2 days ago


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

fowlattitude said:


> I would keep the 870. Excellent all around gun. Course I never sell any guns!
> 
> I have a nova, SBE, and M1 and all kill turkeys among other things. Gotta love the SBE but I think my favorite is the M1. Awesome weapon!


Own both a SBE II and a Benelli M-1 field 90 and love the gun to death....I'm actually thinking on getting rid of the SBEII because I don't use it enough lol.....

I have shot 2 turkeys with my M-1 using a H.S. Turkey choke but this year I'm just using my Extended Range Pattern Master....It throws a lethal pattern of steel at geese and Ducks as well as a lethal pattern for turkey loads  I'm tryin it with the bow for the first few days of the season but if worse comes to worse I'll whop one with the Benelli


----------



## Wet Doggg (Jan 12, 2009)

I have a Benelli Nova as well as a Stoger 2000. Love both guns. Use the Benelli strickly for turkey hunting and I actually use the turkey choke that came with the Stoeger. Knocked a Tom right on his butt from 35 yards. Patterns very tight with this setup.

I use the Stoeger for all other hunting (duck, upland birds, rabbit, etc). It has been a great gun as well.


----------



## double lung (Sep 7, 2007)

I had a 3 1/2" Nova and killed a bunch of birds with it, one just as it took flight after busting me and runnning to my right down a big Tennessee hill. It was a great shooting gun, but the rattling forestock was just too much to put up with.


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

First of all, being an owner of both an 870 AND Nova, the Stoeger isn't in the same league as these two. That being said, I agree with some others here...hang onto it. The 870 is arguably the greatest pump ever manufactured (sorry Winchester fans) and would be a timeless piece in your arsenal. If your looking for something new, I would definitely recommend a Nova. At $325-$350, you can't beat the "do-it-all" design of it. Plus, it doubles as a canoe paddle, club, mud shovel and will still fire flawlessly!:lol:

Good luck to you...hang onto the old boy though!


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

I just picked up a Stoeger P350. I buddy had a Benelli Nova and sold due to the forearm noise. If you hunt in close it WILL make noise and sppok a bird. You could always try to dampen the sound with moleskin. As mentioned above the P350 did come with 4 choke tubes-full, modified, improvedand skeet. I picked up a jelyhead to go with it too..... 
Imo the 870 is a great gun, I own 1 and everyone I talk to is looking for one...... G/L


----------



## genietech (Jul 16, 2007)

I bought a Benelli Nova in the full camo last spring. set it up with a red dot and jelly head choke. got a bird at 30 yards no problem. I love this gun. I dont have to worry about what I put it through when belly crawling around in the wet grass and mud. The action is set up so that you dont have to rack each individual shell out. (a feature that I thought was not a big deal, but it turned out to be very nice) the front stock does rattle slightly, but I was able to train myself to keep some pressure on it so that it wont do it. I have turkey hunted with a 870, Mossburg 500 and this. the Benelli is by far my favorite.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

michhutr said:


> I have a stoeger 2000 ...I 'm thinking of getting a 870 or benelli.
> 
> want to buy it? shoots low and to the left.


Take the recoil pad off (2 hidden screws), then take off the nut or screw to take the stock off. There should be a small washer type plate with a hole that's off center. Flip it over to adjust cast and raise comb. Put in the correct shim between the stock and reciever to further raise comb. 

The shims are widely available. It sort of customizes the gun to fit you. Any good gunsmith should be able to do it if you are uncomfortable doing it yourself.

tnl


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for the info. I will try it. If it works i'll keep it.


----------

